# Focal 165 VR vs JL C3-650



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Please be kind this is my first post.

I am in the process of upgrading the sound in my 2010 F150 and looking for some advice. 

I will be putting in components for the front and can't decide between the Focal 165 VR, that are on clearance, or the new JL Audio C3-650. 

Rear fill will be a lower end coaxial version of whatever I end up choosing. If Focal then the rear would be 165 CA1 if JL the C2-650x. Everything will be getting 75rms and I will be using a Audiosource LC6i for signal normalization. There will also be a 10in sub under the rear seat getting about 500rms.

I have been able to compare, on a sound board, the new Focal 165V30 against the JL C2-650. I know it isn't apples to apples but the Focals did sound really good if not a little bright at times. If I am not mistaken the Focal tweets can be tuned down via the passive crossover.

What would be everyones recommendation? I don't want something that will make my, or my young daughters, ears bleed but do want quality sound at both normal and loud levels. Loud when the girls aren't in the truck with me. 

Any advice is truly appreciated.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm partial to Focal so Focal gets my vote. 

If I were you, I'd get the 165 V30 Limited Edition without rear fill. With a clean 75rms per side, you won't need to replace the rear fill. 
Heard the V30 and its sound is much closer to the KRX2 than it's supposed to be  

Kelvin


----------



## tmoney (Oct 10, 2010)

I cant remember what model of jl I had, but I may never go back to a pair of jl comps. I just did not like the sound of them. I was coming from a pair of Bostons at the time. After both of these speaker, a had a pair of rainbow cmx which sound better than both. If those Focals sounds good to you, get'em!


----------



## Sdevante (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a pair of C5s that sound amazing, and my girl has the entry level TR I think that sound pretty good. Haven't heard Focals, but I imagine the C3s probably are respectable. FWIW


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their input. I really wanted the V30 but didn't want to spent the much. I was lucky in that my local shop also had the KR and those were amazing but dang $1099 a pop. 

I went ahead and just ordered the 165 VR for an amazing deal of $250 shipped from an authorized dealer. I figure if I don't like them I can put them in my wifes car.


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

:beerchug: At $250, they're hard to beat in terms of value...


----------



## tmoney (Oct 10, 2010)

I think you will like them!


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got the car back and, while the speakers are still breaking in, they sound great for the money. I can't complain -- very satisfied.


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

Just put mine in over the weekend. I like them. I like them a lot. Crystal clear.


----------



## IXspeed (Sep 18, 2010)

OP and TxnBluDvl, if you guys don't mind I have a couple of questions about the 165 VRs:

1. How would you describe the tweeter sonically? In general terms, would you say that it's warm sounding or more on the brash side?

2. I'm partially attracted to these speakers due to their sensitivity. When you listen to music, does it seem like the speakers are capable of generating a lot of volume relative to the power being fed?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought the 165VRS for my dad and I would say that the tweeter is the less offencing of the bunch. Smooth sound but still has the distinct inverted Focal sound. 
It's not warm (Dyn, Morel) but precise and airy (if I may). 

Focal tweeter really need to be installed correctly (NEVER ON AXIS ) Firing at each other is ok but not optimal. I'm gonna say if tweets in the A-pillar, firing at the opposite head rest is best. If tweets in the sails, firing at the dome light is best (avoid firing at the steering wheel) 

I know there's a good deal going on on Amazon but you should try to listen to as many speakers as you can. Those are really good for the money, better than Focal? I don't know, it's your ears: 
PVI-216 - MB Quart 6.5" 2-Way Premium Component Speaker System 
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...deo/Speakers/D-Series/Pioneer/TS-D1720C?tab=B 
Imagine I61-2 Component / Coaxial Speaker Set - 12v Electronics 
NEW 2010 DLS RM6.2 6.5" 2 WAY Components System - eBay (item 150511667591 end time Nov-04-10 17:57:38 PDT) (least efficient but powerful midbass) 
DLS® REFERENCE R6A 6.5" 2-Way CAR COMPONENT SPEAKERS R6 - eBay (item 400164739902 end time Nov-15-10 14:13:29 PST) (most efficient) 

Kelvin 

PS: I'm using some K3P and love them


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

IXspeed said:


> OP and TxnBluDvl, if you guys don't mind I have a couple of questions about the 165 VRs:
> 
> 1. How would you describe the tweeter sonically? In general terms, would you say that it's warm sounding or more on the brash side?
> 
> ...


Not warm but not brash. Though as noted by someone else, placement on axis/off axis is key. The way they're in my car (way off axis), they sound find. Less warm than anything else. If you've heard Focals before you probably know what I mean. Sorry to sound cryptic.

Can't answer re the latter -- I'm using a lot of power and it's not being driven over a crossover -- I've gone active.


----------



## IXspeed (Sep 18, 2010)

TxnBluDvl said:


> Not warm but not brash. Though as noted by someone else, placement on axis/off axis is key. The way they're in my car (way off axis), they sound find. Less warm than anything else. If you've heard Focals before you probably know what I mean.


Thank you for the reply. If i were to get the Focals, I'd install them in the A-pillars ~30* off-axis. They would be near glass, though. Not great.

Have you found the tweeters to emphasize sibilants?


----------



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a pair of the Focal 165VRs that will be here tomorrow. Should be installed same day, and I'll let you know my impressions.

Although, my tweeter is in the door, about knee height, so it will sound different than your car.


----------



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wanted to give a quick update. Installed my Focals today. I don't have much listening time on them yet, but first impressions are extremely good! Everything sounds great and lively. The tweeters aren't harsh at all, although I haven't cranked it yet. Want to give everything some break in time.

The midrange sounds incredible. Male vocals and acoustic guitar are amazing. There is some low end, but you definitely need a sub to handle everything below 80 hz. They might be a little lower with time, but I'll have to wait and see.

The best thing about them....I don't feel like I need to keep looking at speakers anymore.


----------



## IXspeed (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you very much for the update. Much appreciated.

In my application the speakers would be used in a car with an extremely high noise floor. When you get a chance to push some juice through the speakers, I'd love to know how the tweeters respond. Most importantly, though, this application necessitates a very sensitive speaker, something that can play fairly loud on little power with low distortion. How would you compare these speakers to some of the others you've owned (or stock) in this respect? TIA


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

In my truck the tweeter location was dictated for me unless I wanted to cut into more that just door plastic. 

I installed the tweeters in the sails and they are pointed at each other and a little down. Definitely not on axis. They still sound really good to me. All the clarity and still very bright but not as bright as what I was worried about. I don't say they are screaming at me.

Please take everything I say with a grain of salt. I haven't been in car audio for over 10 years and have probably lost a little of my hearing in the process. I do like being able to hear every guitar string and symbol hit though.


----------



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure on the distortion level yet, bit these seem to be some pretty sensitive speakers. With my other speakers, infinity 6010cs, I had my amp gain at zero (half way). With these, I had to turn my gain done to a quarter. I'll update again after I get some more time on them.


----------

